# dental nursing in dubai



## bailey1989 (May 10, 2012)

hi, i am hoping someone can help me !
i am wanting to move to dubai and continue dental nursing , i am currently working in the uk and have 5 yrs post qualification experience.
i am wondering what an average wage mite be as i have been unable to find out ?
would this wage be enough to support myself as im hoping to move on my own?
also are they many differences from working in a practice in the uk?
thank you.
xxx


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

*help*

Hi I am hoping to get some guidance

I am from Glasgow and I am filling out my application form for a "new professional licence" so I can work as a dental nurse in Dubai ( this is my job in Glasgow) I am at the payment stage and it wont accept an international card......my friend who lives in Dubai doesnt have a credit card or matercard....So how do I pay for this???

And can anyone tell me if I need to sit the exam as I am reading all different views on it



Thanks you to anyone who takes the time to get back to me 

Much Appreciated

AMG


----------



## umar00 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi could you please update us if you already moved to Dubai. i want to know if they charge any tax on your salary or wages?


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

HI 
No I am currently in Glasgow....until I get this licence I will not be accepted for a job


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Anne-MarieG said:


> Hi I am hoping to get some guidance
> 
> I am from Glasgow and I am filling out my application form for a "new professional licence" so I can work as a dental nurse in Dubai ( this is my job in Glasgow) I am at the payment stage and it wont accept an international card......my friend who lives in Dubai doesnt have a credit card or matercard....So how do I pay for this???
> 
> ...


Please don't count this as cast iron but usually you need a locally issued credit crd for this type of payment. A real pain but part of UAE life..........


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

bailey1989 said:


> hi, i am hoping someone can help me !
> i am wanting to move to dubai and continue dental nursing , i am currently working in the uk and have 5 yrs post qualification experience.
> i am wondering what an average wage mite be as i have been unable to find out ?
> would this wage be enough to support myself as im hoping to move on my own?
> ...


Hi I am just wondering how you got on?? are you over in Dubai working??


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for replying so quickly...So what do I have to do....??


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Please don't count this as cast iron but usually you need a locally issued credit crd for this type of payment. A real pain but part of UAE life..........


Does That mean that I have to be over there and apply for a credit card?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Anne-MarieG said:


> Does That mean that I have to be over there and apply for a credit card?


Unfortunately you are starting to see one of the typical UAE chicken and egg situations (there are many examples!!).

You cant get a job in your field without a DHA licence.
You cant pay for a DHA licence with an overseas credit card.
You cant get a UAE credit card without a job in UAE!!!

How much is the fee for your licence?
Might be able to help - if you place payment in UK pounds to our UK bank account?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Unfortunately you are starting to see one of the typical UAE chicken and egg situations (there are many examples!!).
> 
> You cant get a job in your field without a DHA licence.
> You cant pay for a DHA licence with an overseas credit card.
> ...


Hi Steve
its 210dirs - aprox £38 
do you have any suggestions what I could do?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Anne-MarieG said:


> Hi Steve
> its 210dirs - aprox £38
> do you have any suggestions what I could do?


Hi
If you want to deposit £38 into my UK bank account, then I could pay the 210 AED with my UAE credit card.
PM me if you want to do this
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Anne-MarieG (Apr 23, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi
> If you want to deposit £38 into my UK bank account, then I could pay the 210 AED with my UAE credit card.
> PM me if you want to do this
> Cheers
> Steve


Hi I am unable to send a pm just now as I am new to this
thanks for your help although I am a bit shocked


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Anne you should be able to as you have more than 5 posts now
Good luck


----------



## mathewv1978 (5 mo ago)

Hi I am right now working in sharjah as dental nurse for the past 13years. I am willing to move to UK. Can some say what to do to move to UK.


----------

